# Do we have an October challenge?



## momo3boys (Oct 9, 2011)

Just joined last week and I was wondering if there was an October Challenge/assignment. My husband doesn't think I need an excuse but I DO! lol


----------



## betsygoram (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing! I just joined also. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Erinw417 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I'm new as well.


----------



## NYDtv (Oct 19, 2011)

betsygoram said:


> I'm wondering the same thing! I just joined also. Nice to meet you.


Ditto.


----------



## danrusso (Oct 20, 2011)

okay... no on stepped up... lets see how this works?

*Photo Assignment:*
*DECAY*
*No photo retouching.
*
Photos must be from today forward to keep you all looking and shooting!
Lets see if you can get your photo right from the camera to jpeg to here.  

Ends Oct 31st


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 20, 2011)

OK, now do I just post them here, or somewhere else? Be glad there isn't a smellovision yet!


----------



## danrusso (Oct 20, 2011)

I say we save them to whatever service you prefer... flicker, smugmug, personal site... whatever... just provide a link if you can't insert the photo into the forum




momo3boys said:


> OK, now do I just post them here, or somewhere else? Be glad there isn't a smellovision yet!


----------



## weepete (Oct 24, 2011)

No retouching... Bummer. I was out and took a few today but none are "the money shot" and all of them need a bit of work before they are good enough to show. Ah well, at least I'm learning the basics of zoom and shutter speed to eliminate camera shake and how to use a histogram. I guess that's been worth it even if I don't manage to get any decent shots!


----------



## photo guy (Oct 25, 2011)

I think since no October challenge was posted, I would doubt November will be up soon either.  I would like to see what comes up next.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's mine...No editing done at all.  This was SOOC.








00010101000100101010
01001010100001010100
10111010011111000101
10100101000100101001
10101110100110101001
10010100101010010101
10101000101101010100


----------



## VannahRose143 (Oct 30, 2011)

danrusso said:
			
		

> okay... no on stepped up... lets see how this works?
> 
> Photo Assignment:
> DECAY
> ...



The theme is Decay?


----------



## danrusso (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes sorry for the late reply... I lost power due to this weekend's storm.



VannahRose143 said:


> danrusso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danrusso (Oct 31, 2011)

Well if there's anyone who's interested in partaking in the challenge... You have less than 10 minutes if you live on the east coast.

Here's mine... I took several but this is the one I am submitting.  BTW, I added my attribution when I inserted my meta data into the file.  I didn't adjust the photo in the slightest.  I can post the adjusted photo if you want....

I took this photo with my iPhone 4S.  I didn't upload it sooner because I was hoping I could get back to that spot to shoot the subjects with my 5D mk2 or Mamiya RB67.  (I wasn't able to insert the photo... sorry you'll have to go by the link...)

http://bit.ly/vAD8Pt


----------



## VannahRose143 (Nov 1, 2011)

danrusso said:
			
		

> Well if there's anyone who's interested in partaking in the challenge... You have less than 10 minutes if you live on the east coast.
> 
> Here's mine... I took several but this is the one I am submitting.  BTW, I added my attribution when I inserted my meta data into the file.  I didn't adjust the photo in the slightest.  I can post the adjusted photo if you want....
> 
> ...



Ugh I didn't have enough time to get a good shot  suckish.


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 2, 2011)

I had no power so I couldn't upload


----------

